# لكل مهندس حفر ارجو تزويدى بمعلومات عن well control



## الرهينه (9 مارس 2008)

ارجو تزويدى باى معلومه عن هذا الموضوع (كتب,مشاريع تخرج, صور) اى شىء يفيدنى لعمل مشروع تخرج. وسلام عليكم ورحمه الله و براكاته


----------



## الرهينه (17 مارس 2008)

انا محتاج هذة المعلومات فى مشروع تخرج


----------



## zakrea (20 مارس 2008)

*well control*

مع تحياتي وربنا يوفقك يا اخويا احب اعرفك بنفسى اخوك فى الله محمد زكريا مهندس بترول خريج 2004 مصري الجنسية كنت بدرس فى ليبيا وعادلة فى جامعةالقاهرة كلية هندسة بترول واعمل حاليا مهندس موقع على برينة workover وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله فى مشروعك وللعلم الموقع فيه كل حاجة انت بتحبها وان شاء الله اى حد هيسعدك يا عزيزي وتحياتي


----------



## هشام القباطي (28 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز
انا اعمل في شركة نفطية يمنية امريكية وحصلت على سيدي من احد الامريكين اللي كانوا شغالين في الحفار 
Well control school مش عارف هل بيفيدك او لا


----------



## الرهينه (1 أبريل 2008)

اخى العزيز هشام اى شىء فى الموضوع هذا يفديني(صورة, فيدو,اى شىء) ياريت لو فيه امكانيه انك ترسله ليا وعمومآ شكرآ لك للاهتمام و جزاك الله خير.


----------



## هشام القباطي (2 أبريل 2008)

علي فكرة السي دي مكون من كتاب فيه 20 فصل وبرنامج اسمه Kill sheet احتمال يفيدك بس مش عارف ازاي احمله لانه حجمه كبير كل فصل حجمة كبير باحاول ارسل بعض الفصول اللي حجمها صغير
تحياتي

الفصل الرابع:kick theory


----------



## هشام القباطي (2 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز / اعذرنا بس السرعة هنا زي الزفت ملف صغير ياخذ نص ساعة تحميل لاننا في الصحراء الان بس لو في حد معاك في اليمن اننا ممكن ارسلك نسخة من السي الدي

الفص التاسع:fluids


----------



## الرهينه (3 أبريل 2008)

اخى هشام انا شاكرلك اهتمامك بلموضوع. المشكله اللى اتواجهنى الوقت اللى حيوصل فيه السى دى .بس عمومآ انا حاليآ محتاج اى شىء عن well control equipment لو السى دى فيه اى شىء عن equipment يا ريت اتحاول تبعثه ليا. و جزاك الله عنى خير.


----------



## ع العرفى (9 أبريل 2008)

ناصر ادخل على موضوع ( كومة كتب ) لانها تحتوى على w c


----------



## الرهينه (10 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك خوى ع.العرفى على الاهتمام بلموضوع.


----------



## الرهينه (23 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من اى مهندس يعمل بهذا التخصص انى يفيدنى ياى معلومه. و ياريت لو امكن يحددلى وقت نتلقو فيه على ال***** و ندردش اشويه على الموضوع. وهذا *****ى:-
engineer2371985***********
engineer_2371985*************


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## محمد الطاهير (3 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي هشام أرجو أن تساعدني في ملف well control 
هل من الممكن أن تنزل جميع الملفات الموجودة في CD الذي هو في حوزتك
هذا CD سيساعدني على اجتياز امتحان iwcf
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الرهينه (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم محمد الطاهير اتمنا ان اقدم لك المساعده فى هذا الموضوع حيث انى قمت مع زملائى باعداد مشروع تخرج يحمل هذا العنوانwell control during drilling operations لو المشروع يمكن يقدملك مساعدة فى امتحانك ممكن انزلة عندما تتاح لى الفرصه. عمومأ اخي انا جاهز لاى مساعده فى هذا الموضوع والله يوفقك.


----------



## محمد الطاهير (26 أغسطس 2008)

thank u very much. it will be greatfull if u can up load this project


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks my friend


----------



## ahmedoraby (5 سبتمبر 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## الرهينه (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى من الله العلي العظيم ان تعم الفائدة من هذا العمل. وكل ما اتمنا دعواتكم لى و لزملائى. واى استفسار عن هذا الموضوع انا جاهز. والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الرهينه قال:


> ارجو تزويدى باى معلومه عن هذا الموضوع (كتب,مشاريع تخرج, صور) اى شىء يفيدنى لعمل مشروع تخرج. وسلام عليكم ورحمه الله و براكاته



أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الملف 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/nMKSpBN


----------



## حصان طروادة (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم هشام القباطي ممكن تساعدني قي ايجاد عمل انا Driller & assistant driller وأود العمل مع شركة أجنبية وشكرا


----------



## حصان طروادة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخي الكريم هشام القباطي*

هل من الممكن متابعة تحميل باقي الأجزاء من السيدي بتاعك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mojahid (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك العديد من الكتب التي تتحدث عن well control and well construction and etc...
حاول تحميلها من موقع 4shared .com 
واذا احتجت اي معلومات يمكنك التواصل معي عبر ال***** : moja128*************


----------



## fathialhmaly (16 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس فتحي الهمالي من ليبيا ممكن تصبر على شوي وانشاءالله نقدر نوفرلك اللي تبيه


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (18 يوليو 2010)

إن شاء الله الملف المُرفق يفيدك .. دا موضوع بسيط .. اطرقت لموضع الـ dst .. وهو إختبار آبار البترول 

ذكرت في الموضوع بعض وظائف المُعدات .. وطريقة عمل الإختبار .. ومبدأ العمل .. وانواع الضغط الذي يتحكم بسلوك البئر 

إن شاء الله الموضوع يكون مفيد أخوكم في الخدمة 

 دعواتكم


----------



## moneebhamid (18 يوليو 2010)

*Well Control For The Drilling Team*


http://www.4shared.com/document/83zWHz-x/Well_Control_For_The_Drilling_.htm


----------



## مهندس ساهر (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على التعاون


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكـــر


----------

